# YJ Wrangler Stainless Parts



## poolshark (Sep 23, 2003)

I have for sale 1 stainless front bumper cover,1 stainless rear bumper cover,1 set of stainless door entry gaurds $150 for all 3 items + shipping bought for a 1987 YJ Wrangler but sold the Jeep email me at [email protected]


----------

